

Early Tests Pin Toyota Accidents on Drivers  - muriithi
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703834604575364871534435744.html?mod=igoogle_wsj_gadgv1&

======
delackner
The last line of the article says a lot, a quote from someone in the long
tradition of "its all because you are prejudiced against [insert whatever
group the person feels they are an aggrieved member of]."

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed, when I first heard about this problem I said to my wife "it sounds
like people are hitting the gas not the brake". There were complaints of the
vehicle accelerating faster the more the brakes were depressed, which is the
mechanical effect of depressing the accelerator.

I don't care if you're 20 or 80, male or female, everyone makes mistakes and
everyone panics. I'm sure if I hit the brake and noticed no braking action (or
even acceleration) my first reaction would probably be to floor the brakes,
and I'd be screwed if I'd caught the gas by accident.

~~~
flog
What I find very interesting is the rise in occurrences of this behaviour
after the media announcement.

Is this an example of some sort of mass hysteria or did everyone just blame
the car for any small thing? Or were they looking for legal settlement money?

------
there
dear toyota,

we know how you feel.

signed, audi

------
Mark_Book
I suspect a lot of Toyotas problems have to do with the standards in their
overseas factories not living up to those on Japan My father has driven
toyotas for 30 years without a single breakdown. I have had 2, I had trouble
with one of them. It had a sticky accelerator (which I never considered
serious as it only ever happened at the start of a journey), the wipers
stopped working one rainy day, the driver seat adjustment lever gave up with
the seat stuck in reclined and one time the brake pads stuck to the cylinder
when the car had wasn't driven for a month. Interestingly it was the only one
of the lot that sported a "Made in Britain" sticker.

------
apower
How much were the testers paid?

------
Devilboy
Already on front page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1513000>

------
hackermom
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Y8NC7AZJdqs/SwrOEjyHWXI/AAAAAAAAAC...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Y8NC7AZJdqs/SwrOEjyHWXI/AAAAAAAAACg/A_fjA0XARaM/s1600/Wall-
eFatChair.jpg) _wrrrooom wrooom_

